# Xbox one custom controller DIY



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Thought i would share some photos of my handy work. My xbox controller sticks were getting a little worn and someone recommended the aluminium replacements decided to take the opportunity to change the look a little and also vinyl wrapped the shell in carbon :thumb:

before



After


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Fantastic!!! 

Any pics of the process or replacing the buttons and wrapping the shell? I'd love to do this. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Dont have anymore I'm afraid, I took the shell off to replace the sticks which just pull straight off when the shell is removed.

Shell is held on by 5 t8 torx screws.

Very easy todo and cheap the new thumb sticks were £3 off eBay


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I like that, did you change the buttons as well ?
Have you a link for the sticks ?


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Reminds me I need to finish my daughters pad, looks great the btw


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

SamD said:


> Reminds me I need to finish my daughters pad, looks great the btw


You're missing a few bits there Sam lol.

Sent from my D6603


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Can't seem to find the seller I got mine from but there are plenty of them on there also loads of different colours available.

Nope just kept the original buttons.

My only concern is the green paint/coating will wear away with use. If that happens I would just replace with the silver unpainted aluminium ones.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111710796911


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I just bought a custom painted one from Controller Modz ( i think ) but this does look pretty cool :thumb:


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Cookies said:


> You're missing a few bits there Sam lol.
> 
> Sent from my D6603


Wondered why it wasn't working lol


----------

